# A to the R



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nothing wrong with a bushmaster,after all it is the predecssor to windham weaponary

first thing i would do(and still need to do to my dpms) is the trigger

most lower end priced AR's have terrible triggers,gritty comes to mind

my dpms has a very unsmooth trigger,but my colt is smooth as glass

is the barrel chrome lined?

not that it is necesarry,just curious

my dpms is chrome lined,but my colt isnt and is a better shooter so far

but they will last longer(i have heard) if they are chrome lined

biggest thing,like with any gun,is finding the ammo it likes best

good luck and have fun with the AR, i love mine and plan on getting a couple more

just for the reason you mentioned

light and mobile

well that and the gooberment dont want me to have them


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe ( mostly from reading) that the chrome lining reduces accuracy but increases life. I believes this is only if you like to heat up the barrel a lot. Neither my R-15 or my home built PSA have chrome linings. They are both pretty accurate. I recommend the RRA trigger for a decent inexpensive drop in.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

I would only suggest you be very selective in your "accessories". AR's are VERY easy to become heavy guns. I started using a bolt gun for long trek hunting because of that. It's a grown man's barbie doll. Add this, add that, pretty soon you have a truckload of stuff attached to it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

other than trigger work

all i do is add optics and a sling

cant hunt with rifles at night here in mn,plus cant have gun mounted lights when hunting at night. only hand held lights are allowed


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

gotta love them pepr mounts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How does it shoot now ? I'd make a trip to find out before changing anything out. You done good with the PEPR and Vortex. A trigger is all I'd think about too, but I'd still try it as is first.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Samson evolution rails are excellent & easy to install because they slide right over your low pro gas block & use your existing barrel nut, & they are lightweight. I have Samson rails on both my AR's, & they are the best price (not over-priced like the competitors). JP makes very nice triggers at a good price as well, & I replaced my factory trigger springs with JP reduced power springs & made a little adjustment on the take up, & love my triggers now because they are light & smooth, & it only cost me $15. I did not want a 2-stage trigger, which is most of the aftermarket ones. But, post some pics of your new girl so we can look at her. I will post my hunting AR as soon as my wife can show me how to put it on here.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pictures!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

so where is a pic? if you don't like the standard bird cage flash hider (I don't blame ya), what are you looking to get? I wish I lived in a state that allowed suppressors & that would solve that for me :razz:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking mighty fine.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice looking rifle

love the new avatar pic too


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful AR


----------



## Ironworks (Feb 21, 2014)

Short said:


> OK...here is the new hole puncher. Sighted in, shoots absolutely accurate.


nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking stick I have some friends that were in durning nam and they don't like the ar15 because of the problems they had with the m16 so I know where you are coming from


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I take donations. I can assure you it will be able to play with other ARs and will be treated very well!

Just sayin..


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> Donations? OK...I will donate the rifle and you will donate cash.


Did you not see me beg for $11 for that Colt sign? I am broker than Marion Barry.

(Too soon?)


----------

